# MRTG monitoring UDP connections

## aztech

I have a server at home, running a bunch of stuff and to monitor everything,

I'm running mrtg on cpu, mem, swap, network traffic etc ...

The thing that I'm missing really is for mrtg to graph open UDP connection.

I've google'd and stuff, but I cant really find a helpful guide to do that.

I'm no ace on snmp either, so I think I need help.

Does anyone know a good guide for this, or maybe even a complete .cfg ?

If helpful, this is the one I'm using for TCP connections ...

```

WorkDir: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/mrtg

LoadMIBs: /usr/share/snmp/mibs/UCD-SNMP-MIB.txt

Target[localhost.tcpopen]: .1.3.6.1.2.1.6.9.0&.1.3.6.1.2.1.6.9.0:public@localhost

#Xsize[localhost.tcpopen]: 600

#Ysize[localhost.tcpopen]: 200

#Ytics[localhost.tcpopen]: 10

Options[localhost.tcpopen]: growright,nopercent,gauge,noinfo

Title[localhost.tcpopen]: Open TCP connections

PageTop[localhost.tcpopen]: <h1>Open TCP connections</h1>

MaxBytes[localhost.tcpopen]: 1000000

#Background[localhost.tcpopen]: #738AA6

YLegend[localhost.tcpopen]: # conns

ShortLegend[localhost.tcpopen]: &nbsp;

LegendI[localhost.tcpopen]: &nbsp;Connections:&nbsp;

LegendO[localhost.tcpopen]:

Legend1[localhost.tcpopen]: Open TCP connections

```

Thankful for any help

----------

## Gankfest

Why not IP-tables or a hardware firewall, like Cisco router or a Smoothwall. Cisco systems is pricey, but a Smoothwall you can take an old computer for around 50$ and turn it into a firewall easy, and the Smoothwall software is open source and uses Oink as it's monitor. Just saying if you're running a server, you might want to think of something more secure! In the end IP-tables can monitor all that and then some.

----------

## aztech

Well .. this server, acts as my router/firewall for my local lan also.

So I'm not to fond of the idéa of having another box running,

just for this matter of UDP graphing.

----------

## Princess Nell

I would say "open UDP connection" is a contradiction in terms. UDP is a stateless protocol, so there are no

open connections by definition. You may be able to monitor udp traffic, or certain aspects of it, through

UDP-MIB. snmpwalk your device to check whether UDP-MIB is enabled.

----------

## Velociter

Would you know how to graph jitter and latency in MRTG?  Running Linux

----------

